# Got My First Iver-johnson



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi all- I bought this bike at an auction yesterday- the other guys interested didn't quite know what it was (huh...wood wheels- that's the sort of thing you call those guys in Iowa about). Barn fresh though someone put tires on it a while back.

The saddle is really nice and 95% og paint. The nickel with exception of the bars looks pretty good. Rims are pretty straight but the joints are open slightly. Wondering how best to stabilize the flaky paint near the Truss Bridge decal so I don't lose it.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Murph68 (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice!...what's the serial number?...pre 21 headbadge.........mine is 1917-18 acording to the Iver guys on here....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice ride! My recommendation to Preserve The Decal, just leave it be


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2016)

Love that color combo!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2016)

That's beautiful - The green on black has always been my favorite color combo - good for you.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice grab!
I do a 250 mile sweep for bicycles at auction every week and any auction within 60...never saw this one.
Would have love to have had the chance to add it to my collection, but that's the way it goes, some are just under the radar because of the auctioneer.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2016)

That is an awesome score. I'm sure most of us here would have bid to win for that one.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 19, 2016)

That is one great Iver..............excellent find, and just the way I like to see them.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks still looking for the serial number... Hate to bother the nice paint on the bottom bracket but can't see anything there


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2016)

Check the top of the seat tube on the right side.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Thanks still looking for the serial number... Hate to bother the nice paint on the bottom bracket but can't see anything there



Just under seat on the seat down tube,  up high just under the seat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 19, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE and "Iver club".


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2016)

Just some more pics. I had to leave the bike at my parents' since I have no room right now (also just dragged home a '51 Rock-Ola Super Rocket jukebox so apartment is crowded to say the least). Wish I'd seen the messsge about the serial number and seatpost before hitting the road! Took the front wheel with me to start cleaning up bit by bit. A few folks have messaged me checking if it was for sale- possibly, but not yet. I'd like to see how it looks with the paint cleaned up and on full tires first. I may be looking for funds for a Lincoln Highway roadtrip next summer. I love the colors/preservation and the truss and it's a decent size but part of me is still hoping to find an Indian motobike as a rider (I'm 6'4")


----------



## hawker (Jun 20, 2016)

great score ollie idk how long you been looking but the one you found was worth the wait...love the original paint too


----------



## the freewheeler (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice! As others have asked, what is the serial #? It's on the upper right side of the seat tube.

I recently had one that's nearly identical, but sold it to fellow forum member Joel. 1917 Model 1787. Serial # 311190. Photos below.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 26, 2016)

Beautiful bike!!! Check out the link in my sig if you want to look at Iver Catalogs. I'd say this is probably late teens early 20s with that saddle (which is likely original to the bike) If you do go into cleaning the bike blot any place where the paint seems weak vs. rubbing. I've been using gun oil (Remington brand in a spray can) for such cleaning which acts as a protectant as well.


----------

